# New January kids



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

This is our second kidding season. And our 2 year old does first kidding. She did awesome. 2 little boar bucklings. Now we have 4 more does to go. Hope everyone else is as easy as our baby girl.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my! I would give a leg for the little black headed baby!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! ADorable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

@lovemykidds, we are lucky enough to have a blackhead buck who's given us one blackhead baby for each of the 3 kiddings that we have used him. But he's thrown all boys so far. I really hope we can get a blackhead doe from him.

Btw thank you everyone!! I hope to get more pictures up soon.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

gotGoat? said:


> @lovemykidds, we are lucky enough to have a blackhead buck who's given us one blackhead baby for each of the 3 kiddings that we have used him. But he's thrown all boys so far. I really hope we can get a blackhead doe from him.
> 
> Btw thank you everyone!! I hope to get more pictures up soon.


I almost bought a black headed boer doe at auction Saturday... People have made me afraid of buying there now. And my buck now has a VERY dark head, waiting to see how his kids come out


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

We too have a black headed buck and have yet to get a black headed doe. We have had several billies but no does. He also throws full coloured black babies! Beautiful! Luckily I had one doe and one billy all black!! I also buy from auctions but you just have to check your goats closely for age and if they are no breeders, lumps etc. We bought a goat her name was blondie from a guy and her hooves were the worst I have ever seen! We tried trimming then constantly but her legs were literally twisting from neglect! Poor girl! We try to save anything that needs love and treatment but I guess you can't save them all. We sold her back to the market.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

they're adorable! congrats.


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

A couple of years ago when we were first biten


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

A couple of years ago when we were first bitten by the goat bug, we responded to a local ad that said their farm was liquidating their herd. The does were so pitiful. The guy admitted to over breeding and said he just didn't have the time for them. Needless to say I took home the worst. It took me six months to get them worm free. The one doe was 6 months old when we got her but she looked like she was 2 months. She even had ring worm, which I didn't even though at the time that goats could get ring worm. Long story short she has been the best little doe. Here is a pic of her an her buckling that my son got 2nd place with at last years fair.


----------

